# Interested in bearded dragons advice and info needed :)



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Me and my partner are interested in buying 2 bearded dragons. We are both all new to this and would like some info and advice off people if possible? few things would like to know is:

1. Is it best to buy two babies from young even though wont know the sex and as they grow older would they be territorial if they ended up being 2 males for instance?

2. What is the minimum size vivarium you can have for 2 dragons?

Have seen many different colours and breeds of dragons all abit confusing to me at the moment lol am quite liking the citrus and red leatherbacks i think if im correct if anyone got any pictures of them to show me would be most grateful 

thankyou 


cat xx


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

cat987 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Me and my partner are interested in buying 2 bearded dragons. We are both all new to this and would like some info and advice off people if possible? few things would like to know is:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't recommend buying two babies unless you were going to separate them down the line. With m/m pairings they will fight, simple as that. M/f pairings could still result in fights or at least constant harassment by the male to breed, resulting in further issues, malnourished, calcium depleted, constantly gravid female. F/f pairings can work however its totally dependant on the dragons in question. Unless you have a large viv to house them in, plus a second viv fully setup in case you have to separate plus a good amount of spare cash in case of likely vets bills I wouldn't recommend it. 

Viv size for two dragons should in my opinion be at very very least 6x2x2 or equivalent floor space. You will need to allow for two basking spots and areas that they can get away from each other. If I was going to try cohabiting I would try to have a viv roughly 6x3x3 or larger.


----------



## mxjay (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Cat, its a bit of a hot topic about keeping 2 dragons together. I have 2 females together in a 6x2x2 viv, never had any problems but I have a spare 4ft setup if I need it + I am at home all the time, so I can keep a good eye on them.


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Tom, 

Thankyou for your reply  tbh it didnt even cross my mind about 2 basking spots, sounds easier to just get the one then would of been nice to have two but like you say if dont get on etc get run into problems. im taking it you have bearded dragons? Have just looked at your links you sent, the buliding of the viv looks very impressive  when would the final product be complete and how much?

cat xx


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi mxjay,

Wow :gasp: your viv looks amazing!! very nice and your dragons look beautiful what type are they? yea tom was just saying its abit dodgy keeping two together i would like to but dont wana run into problems.

xx


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

cat987 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Thankyou for your reply  tbh it didnt even cross my mind about 2 basking spots, sounds easier to just get the one then would of been nice to have two but like you say if dont get on etc get run into problems. im taking it you have bearded dragons? Have just looked at your links you sent, the buliding of the viv looks very impressive  when would the final product be complete and how much?
> 
> cat xx


I do indeed. The links in my sig I assume you mean? I'm literally about to head off to the shed once I've finished my cuppa to do what I hope will be the final bits of work. Then it'll be a few days to allow all to dry, sand it all down smooth, make sure there's nothing I've missed, then its finished. 

I'll be looking for offers around the £400 mark. I understand this is expensive but it isn't when you consider the money and time put in to it and the fact that a basic 4x2x2 setup will cost you about £150 to get to the same point once you've considered heating, feeding/water bowls, decor, substrate etc.


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> I do indeed. The links in my sig I assume you mean? I'm literally about to head off to the shed once I've finished my cuppa to do what I hope will be the final bits of work. Then it'll be a few days to allow all to dry, sand it all down smooth, make sure there's nothing I've missed, then its finished.
> 
> I'll be looking for offers around the £400 mark. I understand this is expensive but it isn't when you consider the money and time put in to it and the fact that a basic 4x2x2 setup will cost you about £150 to get to the same point once you've considered heating, feeding/water bowls, decor, substrate etc.


Brilliant will you put a pic up when its complete interested in having a look. i £400 is very reasonable like you say the time and money put in and so far does look amazing!! i shall speak to my partner when he gets home. So excited when i can finally get set up  xx


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

cat987 said:


> Brilliant will you put a pic up when its complete interested in having a look. i £400 is very reasonable like you say the time and money put in and so far does look amazing!! i shall speak to my partner when he gets home. So excited when i can finally get set up  xx


I will do. I'll try to grab pics today although it won't be finished. : victory:


----------



## mxjay (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Cat, the pics don't really do them any justice, the colours are much brighter in real life plus they are heading into shed at the moment.

The little yellow girl, Lola is a Hypo Citrus Tiger, I think.

The big red girl, Mia is a Hypo Rainbow Tiger, I think.

I think that's what morphs they are but not 100% sure, I'm no expert, maybe someone who knows better than me could call it better.

This is where they came from, Where Dragons Dwell


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

mxjay said:


> Hi Cat, the pics don't really do them any justice, the colours are much brighter in real life plus they are heading into shed at the moment.
> 
> The little yellow girl, Lola is a Hypo Citrus Tiger, I think.
> 
> ...


They are beautiful tho, would like some colour and markings on mine when i get them. just checked out that website wow they have lovely ones in. have just emailed the company as unsure how it works as noticed price in euros and they ship them? just been out and about to get some more info myself lol waiting for my partner to get home so we can go out again lol. Have found a 4ft vivarium on ebay for £300 that the man in shop said a bargain comes with everything Viv Exotic Vivarium - Tortoises / Bearded Dragon / Gecko / Snake / Lizard / Frog | eBay if you would mind having a look would you say its suitable as unsure with the basking bulb etc? 

cat xxx


----------



## mxjay (Feb 17, 2013)

The viv is ok but there is things you will not need, heat rock is a no no, can burn beardies, heats mats are no use for beardies, you will also need a uv tube 3/4 the length of the viv and a controller to power it.

If I was you I would stick with Tom, very enthusiastic keeper and viv builder, he knows his stuff.

Here a link on the basic setup, these guy are over in Northampton and can build you custom vivs.

Reptile Supplies | Live Food | Vivariums | The Reptile Centre

Video on setup

Looking to keep Bearded Dragons as pets? | Northampton Reptile Centre


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

mxjay said:


> The viv is ok but there is things you will not need, heat rock is a no no, can burn beardies, heats mats are no use for beardies, you will also need a uv tube 3/4 the length of the viv and a controller to power it.
> 
> If I was you I would stick with Tom, very enthusiastic keeper and viv builder, he knows his stuff.
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou for that, yea ill keep away from that one then lol, that link you gave me is very useful me and my partner going to go there on monday. xx


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope you manage to find something! Have you checked they're open tomorrow with it being a bank hol?

:welcome: to the crazy world of reptiles. I am jealous of that viv Tom is building!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Please do not spend £300 on a bearded dragon kit. You will well overspend for usually inferior products. 

Check here, here and here for more info. Or buy my viv! :whistling2: I've added more pics to the link in my sig by the way. : victory:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

tomcannon said:


> Please do not spend £300 on a bearded dragon kit. You will well overspend for usually inferior products.
> 
> Check here, here and here for more info. Or buy my viv! :whistling2: I've added more pics to the link in my sig by the way. : victory:


I don't think I'd have the heart to sell that after all the work! I'd have to keep it and would simply be forced to purchase more reptiles to put in it! :lol2:


----------



## mxjay (Feb 17, 2013)

They are open on Monday Cat, 20% off livestock and 10% off everything else, take a look at their facebook page, http://www.facebook.com/northamptonreptilecentre


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

took the plunge and brought a brand new 4x2x2 complete with everything have the slimline luminaire t5 39 watt lights. all brought from where mxjay sugguested northampton reptile centre. cost an arm and a leg but least will all be set up  ill upload pic of viv if i knew how?? now in two minds as lady there said will b fine with 2 beardies (babies) was going to get male and female and throw eggs away but again stuff im reading saying the male can be really agressive with female in bredding season and stresses her out etc. so thought 2 females but seeing mixed views. lady said she got beardies together and fine, unsure?? xx


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

uploaded pics in my album xx


----------



## mxjay (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks good cat, glad you got sorted.:2thumb: I have 2 females together with no problems but I would never keep a male and a female together, it would cause far to many problems. If you get your beardies from a decent breader they will be able to sex them so you know what you will be getting. Thats a relly good place you went to starting out, Lois is very passionate about what she does.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

As mx jay has suggested if you want to cohabit then f/f pairing is the only answer really in a 4x2x2, however, still no guarantee. Add a male to the occasion and your chances will decrease dramatically.


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

was very pleased with the place know there stuff, would you suggest halving tank till they grow bigger so they find there food etc? and would the viv be to small to have 3 beardies in? xx


----------



## Heather2507 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry to butt in...but aren't people advising you that 2 beardies together aren't ideal and now you're thinking of having 3 together??? :whistling2:


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

im not having 3 together was saying surely a 4x2x2 viv would be to small. and still debating on 2 at min x


----------

